# Sometimes dogs just seem to know....



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

... Exactly what you need

I know this might sound a little silly, at least to anybody that isn't a dog lover as they probably wouldn't understand. But as some of you know I'm still grieving the loss of my beloved Riley, who was out of the blue shot and killed back on July 18th by an asshole neighbor (Riley was an extremely well behaved well mannered CGC certified dog who just happened to get out of the fence). Anybody that's dealt with the loss of a loved one and the grievance that follows knows that sometimes even just the slightest little "thing", whatever it may be, can just instantly set you off on a trip down memory lane

Anyways.... Riley used to sleep with me each and every night. Soon as I'd get up to go to bed he'd race me into the bedroom and jump up and lay right in my spot on the bed.... usually on his back spread eagle, lol. I'd take both hands and just slide him on his back over to the other side (which he was perfectly cool with, lol) and we'd go to sleep. This is about the view I woke up to pretty much every single morning, lol

RIP buddy.... miss you! 









The first couple weeks after his passing, I actually had trouble sleeping... not only because of what had happened, but also because he simply wasn't there... snuggled up next to me, keeping me warm. I really missed waking up with my buddy right beside me every morning 

Then on Sept 21st I decided to take in another boy, and went and adopted Turbo from one of our local humane society shelters. He's been awesome.... while he's certainly no replacement for Riley, he's definitely help to lift my spirits. He too sleeps with me every single night, and oddly enough, this is the view I woke up to this morning. Talk about a familiar view sending me on a trip down memory lane first thing in the morning.... whew! 











Like I said.... may sound silly, but sometimes it's the little things that mean the most. I still miss my sweet Riley something terrible.... But I sure do love Turbo too. Whether he means to or not, he definitely seems to know just what to do to pull at my heartstrings. Or maybe they both just liked soft pillows.... who knows, lol


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Awww.........


----------



## Jmc1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

I love this. No dog can ever replace a former one, but they can carve a new place into your heart (and keep a pillow warm!).


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm betting on Turbo 'just knowing', Jared. Seems to be heaven-sent, this one... with sweet Riley likely having a paw in it all. Continue to take good care.  ...and sleep well.


----------



## redranger (Sep 30, 2013)

My heart melts, it probably feels like Riley is still around in Turbo's name. Dogs just have natural unconditional love!


----------



## PragueRatter (Aug 6, 2013)

Turbo has been heaven sent. Him coming into your life was meant to be. 
Thank you for sharing


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwwe .... I totally understand. 19 months later following Leeo's passing .... I am still getting my heart strings pulled at by Leah Lu. Sometimes I think they just know. 

What a wonderful new pup you have ... Turbo was meant to be.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

It's too early in the morning to cry <sniff> 

I've had been thinking about you recently wondering how you are doing. Nobody should have to go through such a tragedy. 
Glad you decided to add another goober to your family! He is a CUTIE pie! Maybe he is really Riley in a new suit!?


----------

